# For all you wondering what you do on BMQ.



## MJP (10 Apr 2004)

Here is an account done by someone that has recently gone through BMQ in St Jean.
BMQ


----------



## Jason Bourne (10 Apr 2004)

Nice..now I know what I‘m looking forward too...


----------



## LilMissChicky (10 Apr 2004)

Oh I‘m printing this baby! ehehe
Thanks MJP


----------



## chk2fung (10 Apr 2004)

At St. Jean, when you get there you can go to the St. Jean website, and you can download your whole course, pretty much your schedule.  I think its on the (DIN) so you can‘t get it until you‘re there.

Charles


----------



## chrisf (10 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Jason Bourne:
> [qb] Nice..now I know what I‘m looking forward too... [/qb]


If you‘re going to be a sig-op, you won‘t be in St. Jean, so it‘ll be slightly different. Very similar though.


----------



## chk2fung (10 Apr 2004)

I thought all recruits do there BMQ at St. Jean?


----------



## chk2fung (10 Apr 2004)

I know MOC training for Signals is in Kingston.


----------



## dano (10 Apr 2004)

Awsome. I look forward even more now to BMQ.


----------



## chrisf (10 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by chk2fung:
> [qb] I know MOC training for Signals is in Kingston. [/qb]


MOC is in Kingston.

Signals units send their recruits to CFB Shiloh for their recruit course each summer, entailing 4 weeks BMQ, 4 weeks SQ.


----------



## ErorZ (10 Apr 2004)

Just a Sig Op,

IT might have changed recently because I‘ve been recruited for the Sig Op trade, I leave for Basic in St-Jean this Easter Monday.

At my swearing in ceremony another Sig Og to-be was there, and is in the same course as myself.  We were both told 10 weeks of Basic.  MOC is of course in Kingston, and from my understanding we also do SQ... location unknown... nobody seems to know... hopefully they know in St-Jean


----------



## chrisf (10 Apr 2004)

Allow me to add to what I said.

Not EVERYONE in signals goes to Shiloh, but MOST people in signals go to Shiloh.

If you happen to be unemployed with 10 weeks to kill, sometimes they‘ll send you to St. Jean to do the reg force course... in the long run, you‘ll probably be better for it.

Some others wind up doing weekend warrior basic training.


----------



## MJP (10 Apr 2004)

Reg force Sig Op Candidates go to St Jean for BMQ.  They then carry on to Kinston for MOC/BMO training..see here. 

Reserve Sigs Ops may all go to Shilo, but I think you‘ll find they go to most of the training centers(Wainwright, Meaford..etc etc) for their BMQ and SQ.  It depends more on a persons location, rather than their trade for common courses.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Apr 2004)

weekend warrior...   

I‘d be offended if I didnt feel it was a just brand


----------



## chk2fung (10 Apr 2004)

are you talking about the reserves, cause I thought everyone here was talking about reg force.


----------



## GrahamD (10 Apr 2004)

Yes its nice to hear an actual recruits‘ perception of what is going on in basic training.
It‘s the hardest thing to find out in my opinion.

Anyway, for those of you who haven‘t seen the recruit school week by week schedual (complete with pictures) here it is:

 http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/recruits/formation/index_e.asp


----------



## chk2fung (10 Apr 2004)

Just remember it gets better after basic.


----------



## Jason Bourne (10 Apr 2004)

Thanks Graham for that awesome site..never knew it existed...and I‘m Reg, so its St Jeans, Kingston and then Sq(?). Actually can anyone get a better idea on that? if Sigs have to go SQ?


----------



## mattoigta (10 Apr 2004)

My regimental site is down at the moment, but when it comes back online I‘ll post a link to the recruiting portion of it - there is the CF BMQ information video on there

 http://www.rhli.ca


----------



## chrisf (10 Apr 2004)

Ok, to add more to what I said, yes, all regs go to St. Jean at the moment.

I simply assumed he was a reserve sig op, as most sig ops are. My mistake.


----------



## Jungle (10 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Just a Sig Op:
> If you‘re going to be a sig-op, you won‘t be in St. Jean, so it‘ll be slightly different. Very similar though.


People going RegF will do the 10-week BMQ in St-Jean, followed by (for Army pers) a 10-week SQ in one of the Area Trg centres.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by chk2fung:
> [qb] Just remember it gets better after basic. [/qb]


how so? Im just curious, cause I‘ve just began my SQ now and it seems to be gettin worse     Lets hope it gets better after SQ, or is it MOC?


----------



## chk2fung (11 Apr 2004)

yeah when u get posted to your unit


----------



## LilMissChicky (11 Apr 2004)

Eh Jason,
Just found this neat thread 
See ya next Monday     
   http://pub222.ezboard.com/fcanadianpolitics11888frm41.showMessage?topicID=174.topic  

CBC‘s St Jean recruit video:  
 http://media.cbc.ca:8080/ramgen/newsworld/clips/rm-lo/smith_19alpha020109.rm


----------



## chk2fung (11 Apr 2004)

Oh yeah one thing they don‘t show you there is stairs, by the end of the course your hamstrings are gonna be steel.  four or more times a day you will be going to your room on the 10th floor to the basement where the classes are.  Carrying your ruck and your field kit up 10 flights after a field ex is a pain.  You might wanna try using a stairmaster for the next week before you leave jsut to get ready.

Charles


----------



## Jason Bourne (11 Apr 2004)

....10th floor? how many **** floors are there :S


----------



## chk2fung (11 Apr 2004)

there‘s actually 12 plus a basement.  I believe the 10th is the highest they‘ll stick ppl on course, the top two are occupied by the staff, but then they get to use the elevators.  all your classes will be in the basement.  it takes a minute and half to run the 10 floors, but I‘ve seen bad things happen to ppl who run down them, so it takes about double that time to walk down them.


----------



## Jason Bourne (11 Apr 2004)

Mmm...running down stairs..should be great fun.


----------



## mattoigta (12 Apr 2004)

Here is the CF‘s 15 minute informational video about Res BMQ

  http://www.rhli.ca/recruiting/../videos/bmq_wm.wmv 
(9.3MB)


----------



## yot (12 Apr 2004)

cool


----------



## LilMissChicky (12 Apr 2004)

On da bus, off da bus... up, down, up, down    

Weebles wobble but we won‘t fall down    

Anyone wants a ticket to watch this funny looking bunch?   :blotto:        

Oh btw,  *We will *  be presentable by the 10th week. Promised


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Apr 2004)

nice video..

I liked on the grad parade where one of the guys started to call out the timings as they were dissmissed!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (12 Apr 2004)

Just out of curiousity, does anyone have a link or anything to that BMQ video they always show at the recruiting centre? A friend of mine wanted a look-see (before actually going down there.)


----------



## donkon (12 Apr 2004)

hey man thx for this post its really helpful. Printing it now.


----------

